# FBSD 7.1: Strange performance issue



## varnie (Jan 20, 2009)

good day~

i've discovered strange performance issue during using fresh FreeBSD 7.1 RELEASE, and have no ideas where is a source of evil.

during running X with XFCE installed when i invoke new xterm by clicking on appropriate icon in XFCE's toolbar pane my FreeBSD system gets freezed on half a second or smth like this. and if there've been mp3-player playing (Audacious, for example) it makes a bad noise hurting my ears which lasts for these milliseconds.

exactly the same situation occurs when i hit "ctrl+alt+F1/F2/.." to switch between terminals or when i hit "ctrl+shift" to switch language in XFCE.

it makes me sick. 

i wonder if it is a really bug or just an issue of software misconfiguration etc?

thanks a lot for info and help.

ps: i'll post all needed logs if you want.


----------



## varnie (Jan 20, 2009)

the same occured using FluxBox as windowmanager instead of XFCE, if it does matter..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2009)

There are problems on KDE 3.5.10 too.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 20, 2009)

On my custom environment also slow speed.

but i think changes happened when i migrated to 7.1-p2
will revert to 7.1 and see


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On my custom environment also slow speed.
> 
> but i think changes happened when i migrated to 7.1-p2
> will revert to 7.1 and see



I have bad performance from the first day of install. After 7.1-p2 is the same - no worse.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

What is your gfx card and which driver do you use.


----------



## varnie (Jan 21, 2009)

vermaden, my gfx card is GF 7900GS
and i am using the last nvidia driver available in ports tree.
it works fine, and i have absolutely no warnings/errors in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
nvidia-settings shows correct information about my gfx card.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

You use IDE/SATA disk?
What motherboard you have?

I do not have any hints at this time, dunno what it can be, but I suspect nvidia binary driver, you may also try using *nv* OR *vesa* to check it terminal switching problem still occurs.


----------



## varnie (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for help, vermaden.
i use SATA harddrive and Asus P5B Deluxe motherboard.
okay, i'll try to setup my Xorg to be using nv or vesa (which are in use by default) meanwhile later and post here results.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> What is your gfx card and which driver do you use.



one question, please on my case about bad performance" the same hardwer, the same configuration and on 7.0 was perfect on 7.1 is bad. Do you think that rebuildind of xorg and kde will help?

Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

@lumiwa

What problems, *varnie* talked about performance problems?


----------



## adamk (Jan 21, 2009)

If you switch to the 'nv' driver does this problem persist?

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @lumiwa
> 
> What problems, *varnie* talked about performance problems?



KDE 3.5.10 problems: KMail sloooow openings - sometimes 5 seconds another 20 - 30 or more
Menus openings: many times I need to wait more than 5 seconds that menu roll down...

When I restart computer it looks that going better but logout from KDE, working in console than going back and KDE works more slow. In the morning is special slow. I need to restart if I want to work normal.
I didn't change anything except that I have on /usr and /var gjournal.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

I do not use KDE so I may not help you


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have OLD Pentium 3 PC with OLD Nvidia Geforce 2 and use Freebsd 7.1 stable with XFce and it works very well. Good performance
I didn't install any additional drivers for graphic just edit xorg.conf

This is default Xorg "Device" section:



> Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier  "Card0"
> Driver      "nv"
> ...


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

sniper007 said:
			
		

> This is default Xorg "Device" section:



This can be reduced to:

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
  Driver "nv"
EndSection
```


----------



## varnie (Jan 22, 2009)

sniper007Ð±, yes, my FreeBSD box works very well too but this little issue during switching between languages etc produces inconvenience. all the other things works pretty well and FreeBSD completely suits my needs.

being curious by nature i want to dig down to what causes that unpleasant issue...

i still didn't try nv/vesa drivers, but i'll check out soon.


----------



## varnie (Jan 22, 2009)

well..
finally i've tried my FreeBSD box with "nv" driver selected in xorg.conf and i came to the same results;(

to clarify a bit this thread i want to point out this is just a *tiny* inconvenience i am facing, which doesn't impact on the total performance.

i am beginning to think this is not an issue at all.
but...any suggestions maybe?


----------

